# powdered booze for kids!



## Andrew Green (Jun 6, 2007)

> The latest innovation in inebriation, called Booz2Go, is available in 20-gram packets that cost &#8364;1-1.5 ($1.35-$2).
> Top it up with water and you have a bubbly, lime-colored and -flavored drink with just 3 percent alcohol content.
> "We are aiming for the youth market. They are really more into it because you can compare it with Bacardi-mixed drinks," 20-year-old Harm van Elderen told Reuters.



http://www.cnn.com/2007/WORLD/europe/06/06/powdered.booze.reut/index.html?eref=rss_topstories

Is it wrong that I find this funny?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 6, 2007)

'Just gives the cops more things to check for during a "seatbelt check" LOL
Sean


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 6, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Is it wrong that I find this funny?


It's funny because it's so stupidly ironic. Lets hope that someone, FDA or AMA or someone will put a ban to this... Parents and retailers mainly... especially if it's marketed to the youth... just how young is this guy thinking? 18-20 yr olds? Geez fella how many 15-17 year olds do those same 18-20 year olds know?


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 6, 2007)

Netherlands, where the drinking age is 16.  Says they are looking at targeting under 16.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 6, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> It's funny because it's so stupidly ironic. Lets hope that someone, FDA or AMA or someone will put a ban to this... Parents and retailers mainly... especially if it's marketed to the youth... just how young is this guy thinking? 18-20 yr olds? Geez fella how many 15-17 year olds do those same 18-20 year olds know?


Lets ban celophane baggies too!:soapbox:


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 6, 2007)

This is to sell in Europe. I'm not sure how different their restrictions are when compared to USA.  I wonder whether anyone would try to bring it over to the USA?

- Ceicei


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 6, 2007)

Ceicei said:


> This is to sell in Europe. I'm not sure how different their restrictions are when compared to USA.  I wonder whether anyone would try to bring it over to the USA?
> 
> - Ceicei


Call it inevitability


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 6, 2007)

anything for anybody that is all I can say


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 6, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> anything for anybody that is all I can say



So you are okay with this premise of selling alcohol to youth?

- Ceicei


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 6, 2007)

Ceicei said:


> So you are okay with this premise of selling alcohol to youth?
> 
> - Ceicei


The product is still going to be subject to State and Federal Laws.
Sean


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 6, 2007)

Ceicei said:


> So you are okay with this premise of selling alcohol to youth?
> 
> - Ceicei



Bait took 

Youth have easier access to hard drugs then to alcohal right now, so why not?  I think drinking is better then Acid or E is it not?

Besides, at 3%?  Light beer is higher then that, hard to do yourself much damage on a 3% drink.  And if it is powdered and fruity, its probably also very sweet and will leave them feeling near death in the morning if they do drink a lot of it


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 6, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> The product is still going to be subject to State and Federal Laws.
> Sean



Yes, the way the laws are written currently, this product wouldn't pass muster in USA.  

- Ceicei


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 6, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> The product is still going to be subject to State and Federal Laws.
> Sean


Yes that is (hopefully) true, but it's the marketing scheme they're promoting... just like selling cigarettes to youths, or promoting promiscuous sex with the sale of condoms to youths. 
It's called, (at least in my opinion) irresponsible marketing.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 6, 2007)

Ceicei said:


> So you are okay with this premise of selling alcohol to youth?
> 
> - Ceicei


 

No I'am not ok with it but if other people do not mind then that is there priority and who am I to tell someone in another country what o do. I make sure my childern will never have it until the proper time I hope.


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 6, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Bait took
> 
> Youth have easier access to hard drugs then to alcohal right now, so why not?  I think drinking is better then Acid or E is it not?
> 
> Besides, at 3%?  Light beer is higher then that, hard to do yourself much damage on a 3% drink.  And if it is powdered and fruity, its probably also very sweet and will leave them feeling near death in the morning if they do drink a lot of it



Well, how much alcohol is there in some types of prescription and OTC medication?
%think%


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 6, 2007)

Powdered alcohol.  The possibilties are endless.

Snort it.  
Add it to your cocktails to get even more drunker faster.
Mix it with the kool-aid at the PTA bake-sale.
Blow it in your enemy's eyes like a ninja.
Going camping.  (yes this one might actually be a good idea.)
Use as a dry-rub for your brisket.


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 6, 2007)

DavidCC said:


> Powdered alcohol.  The possibilties are endless.
> 
> Use as a dry-rub for your brisket.



Now this is something that might actually be useful... I wonder how that brisket will taste over the BBQ when prepared that way.... 

- Ceicei


----------



## Carol (Jun 6, 2007)

ROFLMAO!!  That is hilarious!  :roflmao:


----------



## Blindside (Jun 6, 2007)

You can't market to kids in the US, can't do it with tobacco, can't do it with liquor.  

Who cares if this comes to the US, do you really think one more beer/wine/liquor option is going to cause the downfall of our youth?  Wine coolers were the rage among the girls when I was in high school, and at 18 I managed to drink enough tequila that the next time I had a margarita was when I was 26.  When everything is illegal the last thing in the world that kids are going to go for is the stuff that doesn't get them drunk.  Way easier to do tequila poppers or American piss-water beer that has 25% more alcohol by volume.

Lamont


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jun 6, 2007)

Blindside said:


> You can't market to kids in the US, can't do it with tobacco, can't do it with liquor.
> 
> Lamont



For a certain definition of 'can't'....go look at the height of many cigarette ads these at your local minimart some time.  Just 'cos Marlboro can't advertise in Boy's Life and Cosmo for Kids doesn't mean they're not marketing to the kids.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 6, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> For a certain definition of 'can't'....go look at the height of many cigarette ads these at your local minimart some time.  Just 'cos Marlboro can't advertise in Boy's Life and Cosmo for Kids doesn't mean they're not marketing to the kids.



Exactly... it's subtle but it's there... sometimes it's NOT so subtle... which is why Joe Camel was removed from Camel cigarette ads because he was a tad too cutesy for adults and thus appealed to the younger minds. 
But market researchers hire psychologists they look for ways to get us to BUY their products...now or later it doesn't matter... create a niche and you got income... With Marlboro try this: (also hoping not to go off topic but it is related I think because it could be done ... and probably is done with Beer ads and other alcoholic beverages)... 
Kids have an instinctive need to emulate adults around them in one form or another. It's (_*partly*_ not mostly) how they learn to BE adults when they get older. Thus the Marlboro man, strong, independent and masculine. Cool huh? 
Same with these beer/liquor ads... which are now accessable to kids via internet... I'm wondering if parent blocks apply to certian YouTube videos?


----------



## Carol (Jun 6, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> For a certain definition of 'can't'....go look at the height of many cigarette ads these at your local minimart some time.  Just 'cos Marlboro can't advertise in Boy's Life and Cosmo for Kids doesn't mean they're not marketing to the kids.



The Bud Light ads from the 1980s featuring a cute dog named Spuds McKenzie came under fire for marketing booze to kids.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 6, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> The Bud Light ads from the 1980s featuring a cute dog named Spuds McKenzie came under fire for marketing booze to kids.



Thanks Carol... helped my point...


----------



## Blindside (Jun 6, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Thanks Carol... helped my point...


 
Yes I'm aware of Joe Camel and Spuds, there is a reason they aren't on the air anymore.  Don't you think your Marlboro Man example is a wee bit of a stretch?  Is every beer ad with a big boobed scantily lady aiming at 15 year old boys?  I don't doubt they are watching in rapt attention, but 15 year olds don't have the purchase power of a 21 year old.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 6, 2007)

Blindside said:


> Yes I'm aware of Joe Camel and Spuds, there is a reason they aren't on the air anymore.  Don't you think your Marlboro Man example is a wee bit of a stretch?  Is every beer ad with a big boobed scantily lady aiming at 15 year old boys?  I don't doubt they are watching in rapt attention, but 15 year olds don't have the purchase power of a 21 year old.



Quite true... but they *WILL* in about six or seven years... eh? That's the beauty of it... create a future market... look at McDonalds okay... Why did they really create "Happy Meals" and later added "play-lands" to their restaurants? So to build a good memory down in the subconscious to take them to a place where they'll remember feeling good when they're feeling down later as adults... i.e. a bad morning at work... ehh go to McDonalds for lunch. 
Now maybe THAT is a bit of a stretch but I don't think so. Ok, take the "*b*ig *b*oobed *b*ikini *b*eer *b*abes (that's 5 b's in a row dude! :lol: )... subconsciously beer equals "babes" or the meeting and possibly getting "babes"  (ladies forgive the *ahem* seemingly sexist wording  here but am trying to emulate the mind of a 15 year old... OK, OK and the mind of every red-blooded American (and European) male...  ), now where was I? oh yeah, babes... or more precisely beer and babes... 
The point of it all is marketing appeals to the subconscious not the conscious mind. We're not thinking of those commercials and ads when we're shopping for something to drink or eat or whatever but they're there: subconsciously... and they'll stay there until we're convinced otherwise to buy brand X instead of brand Y. Now also true that personal budgets and a bunch of other factors play an integral part in our shopping habits, but if we had the money... 

While this was an (*IRONIC*) college experiment/assignment, that the guy did mention it was to appeal to a younger set of drinkers. Chances are he'll get a good job at any alcoholic beverage manufacturer.  

Whole point (*ahem* of mine) is that the guy who invented the stuff made a casual joke without (probably) realizing the irony behind it and that the method of getting people to buy products is based on appeal and get 'em while they're young. It's not a conspiracy it's fact.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 6, 2007)

I find the entire idea of marketing drugs of any type - cigarettes, alcohol, harder drugs, etc. - to kids to be wrong.  Marketing alcoholic kool-aid - which is what this stuff sounds like - is heinous.


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 7, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> subconsciously beer equals "babes"


 
subconciously, HA!

I know many many men who have, lacking a "babe", settled for a large quantity of beer.


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 7, 2007)

Ceicei said:


> Now this is something that might actually be useful... I wonder how that brisket will taste over the BBQ when prepared that way....
> 
> - Ceicei


 
especially a Jack Daniels rub.  Oh wait they already have that.

I still think the bakcpackers will be the best customers.  When you are counting every ounce of weight in your pack, liquor/beer is extremely heavy.  Remove the water and glass, and now you are in business


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 7, 2007)

Forget the backpackers, strengthen it up and go after soldiers


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, we know that Coors won't be selling powdered beer anytime soon.  After you take the water out, there's nothing left!


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 7, 2007)

DavidCC said:


> Powdered alcohol. The possibilties are endless...
> Blow it in your enemy's eyes like a ninja.


 
:lfao:



Carol Kaur said:


> The Bud Light ads from the 1980s featuring a cute dog named Spuds McKenzie came under fire for marketing booze to kids.



Back then, when I was in grade school, I had a pair of kid's shoes whith Spuds himself on them and when you walked in the mud it left a Bud Light print. Looking back on that, I have no idea why my mom bought them for me...


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jun 7, 2007)

Brilliant memory brewing....ready?

Didn't Joe Camel have a schlong for a nose?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 7, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Yes that is (hopefully) true, but it's the marketing scheme they're promoting... just like selling cigarettes to youths, or promoting promiscuous sex with the sale of condoms to youths.
> It's called, (at least in my opinion) irresponsible marketing.


How should we market condom use to children? I envision a commercial showing a group of kids dying from Aids and a small voice saying "Rough Rider Condoms would have prevented this!"
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 7, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> For a certain definition of 'can't'....go look at the height of many cigarette ads these at your local minimart some time. Just 'cos Marlboro can't advertise in Boy's Life and Cosmo for Kids doesn't mean they're not marketing to the kids.


I really miss Candy cigarrets. I was a cool junkie; then, THE MAN took them all away.
Sean


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 7, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> How should we market condom use to children? I envision a commercial showing a group of kids dying from Aids and a small voice saying "Rough Rider Condoms would have prevented this!"
> Sean


 
Nah, you need a jolly mascot, like Mr. Reservoir Tip or something.


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 7, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> I really miss Candy cigarrets. I was a cool junkie; then, THE MAN took them all away.
> Sean


 
Those tend to be a gateway drug.  One day I was on the playground with my candy cigs, and pretty soon I had my shredded bubblegum.  Next thing you know, here I am with a Coke habit trying to score a bag of Skittles.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 7, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Nah, you need a jolly mascot, like Mr. Reservoir Tip or something.


Here's another Tip from Mr. Resorvior Tip...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 7, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Those tend to be a gateway drug.  One day I was on the playground with my candy cigs, and pretty soon I had my shredded bubblegum.  Next thing you know, here I am with a Coke habit trying to score a bag of Skittles.


Admitting that you have a problem is the first step to getting help.


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 8, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Admitting that you have a problem is the first step to getting help.


 
I think I'll be okay as soon as I can get my hands on one of these dry martinis.


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 8, 2007)

how is american beer like having sex in a canoe?


its f'ing close to water.


----------

